# Post count seems stuck



## fett527 (Dec 25, 2003)

Just curious, but it seems my post count has been stuck at 372 for some time.  I must have made my spot check to notice.    I have posted about 4 or 5 times with not noticing it change.  Now if I post this and it changes I'll of course look silly, but we'll see.


----------



## fett527 (Dec 25, 2003)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Just curious, but it seems my post count has been stuck at 372 for some time.  I must have made my spot check to notice.    I have posted about 4 or 5 times with not noticing it change.  Now if I post this and it changes I'll of course look silly, but we'll see.




See now I look silly.


----------



## fett527 (Dec 25, 2003)

Honestly though, my post count didn't reflect about 4 or 5 posts.  Any reasons or am I just on drugs?


----------



## fett527 (Dec 25, 2003)

Ah.  I just posted to the College Footbal thread in the hive and it didn't change.  How bout it?


----------



## astralpwka (Dec 25, 2003)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Ah. I just posted to the College Footbal thread in the hive and it didn't change. How bout it?



The Off Topic messageboard doesn't add to your post count.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Dec 25, 2003)

astralpwka said:
			
		

> The Off Topic messageboard doesn't add to your post count.



Purposely.  They didn't want Off Topic to become a post fest.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 25, 2003)

But on the bright side, four messages in Meta asking "Why didn't four messages in Off Topic add to my post count?" balances you out nicely.

-Hyp.


----------



## fett527 (Dec 26, 2003)

Interesting I suppose.  Thanks for the explanation.  

And I'll put in my vote to change that.  I think it is moderated enough that it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## fett527 (Dec 26, 2003)

And sorry I didn't read the "About this forum" thread close enough.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 26, 2003)

See I should post here more often. If because I want more posts!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 26, 2003)

So, having postcount turned off in that forum; does it actually help?


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 26, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> So, having postcount turned off in that forum; does it actually help?



It doesn't help you, we all know you're beyond help.

Seriously, I think keeping the post count turned off in that forum prevents
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## jdavis (Dec 26, 2003)

Meta is for gouging postcount, see I just got another one. When your post count gets to a million you get a free gift, carpal tunnel syndrome. So keep posting and keep on reaching for that ergonomic injury.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 26, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> Meta is for gouging postcount, see I just got another one. When your post count gets to a million you get a free gift, carpal tunnel syndrome. So keep posting and keep on reaching for that ergonomic injury.




Heh. funny.

1,500+ posts and counting...


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 27, 2003)

How long do you think it will take Crothian to get to 1 million posts?  The math is complicated by the fact that he has slowed down a bit lately.


----------



## Gez (Dec 27, 2003)

I think


----------



## Gez (Dec 27, 2003)

that


----------



## Gez (Dec 27, 2003)

postcount


----------



## Gez (Dec 27, 2003)

should be disabled there too.  There would maybe be less people talking to themselves out loud.


----------



## Gez (Dec 27, 2003)

Did I just typed that out?


----------



## jdavis (Dec 27, 2003)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> How long do you think it will take Crothian to get to 1 million posts? The math is complicated by the fact that he has slowed down a bit lately.



At the current rate it looks like 116 years (give or take a year or two). He's only averaging 23 post a day


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 27, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> Did I just typed that out?



 Nope, not at all. Remember, posts mean nothing...

errr...post COUNT.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 27, 2003)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> How long do you think it will take Crothian to get to 1 million posts?  The math is complicated by the fact that he has slowed down a bit lately.





I'm more curious as to when I flip the numbers


----------



## fett527 (Dec 28, 2003)

Me too.


----------



## ASH (Jan 3, 2004)

Personally I would like my posts there to count.....Mostly because I have a pathetic post count and i usually only post on the Hive.... 

I guess I should hang out here more often...


----------



## Grazzt (Jan 4, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Personally I would like my posts there to count.....Mostly because I have a pathetic post count and i usually only post on the Hive....




And post count matters for what reason?


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 4, 2004)

Grazzt said:
			
		

> And post count matters for what reason?




Why ask Why??

Postcount ++


----------



## Grazzt (Jan 4, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Why ask Why??




http://fly.hiwaay.net/~rudy/why.html


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 4, 2004)

Grazzt said:
			
		

> http://fly.hiwaay.net/~rudy/why.html



 Graz'zt: 1

MM: .7


----------

